# Anyone tired after the hcg trigger shot?



## Stash777

I mean tired, exhausted, low energy? I just feel like I can barely keep my eyes open at times. I just did the trigger shot two days ago.


----------



## CrystalLight

It didn't affect me in those terms, but my injection site was very tender for a few days after. Far more tender than the injection sites with FSH hormone.


----------



## lovecutie1

Fist time when I had the shot I was very tired afterwards but in this cycle I am having normal energy.. It could be I was very very tensed as my Hubby gave the injection first time and it din't hurt.....I am having phobia with injection, this cycle I knew it'll not hurt much :) I also made sure to keep myself fully hydrated.... Are you drinking enough water ??


----------



## wantanerd

YES!!!! I lounged around for two days afterwards! But today it seems okay minus some cramping. The shot location is also a little tender. But I figure it is a good excuse to lie around since it is the first time I know I am ovulating =)


----------



## Stash777

Thank you ladies for your replies. :) I'm feeling much more energetic this morning, thank God! I have tons of things to do today. 

Love - Yes I am drinking plenty of water - it's all I drink usually anyway. :) 

Oh and yes, the injection site was tender for a few days with a bit of redness (that's all gone today too). 

Anyhow, glad to know it's fairly normal and I'm not alone. :)


----------

